

Don’t Follow Your Passion - thekguy
http://unicornfree.com/2011/dont-follow-your-passion/

======
reidwalley
"You decide to open up a café to follow your passion for coffee. Turns out
that you hate running a café." This reminds me of E-Myth, where the woman
starts a pie-making business because she's passionate about baking pies, and
ends up hating the whole damn thing. I have friends who are dying to start
their own café because they love coffee and the café atmosphere. But I don't
think they've thought it all the way through to fixing the busted sink in the
bathroom or the vendor that's a dick all the time. As a life coach, I actually
totally see your point, Amy! - investigate your passion with your eyes fuckin
wide open and don't be oblivious to all the actual un-passion-related work
involved!

~~~
wallflower
> As a life coach

Not Off-Topic but what's that like? I have a friend who has a stable job and
really has gotten more and more into making a difference with his coaching
clients.

------
JacobAldridge
This is similar to the core message of the e-myth, which declared that
starting a business didn't make you an entrepreneur if you were really a
technician who had one entrepreneurial thought.

I know myself (I'm a business coach) that I meet many business owners who
started a business for one reason - often technical ability, a desire for more
money or control, and sometimes passion - and only later realise they need to
develop business skills.

And if loving your job and turning it into a business is hard, then loving a
hobby and turning it into a business is an order of magnitude harder again ...
hard, but possible.

------
eabolden
Didn't like it until the end 'Practice open-eyed passion' that statement made
the rest make sense.

I think you have to have passion, but most people do not realize what they are
really passionate about.

Thanks for the post.

------
JamesTryand
Hahaha. This is an utter crock. The most successful people I know are all
passionate about what they do. It's why they do it. Yes a given subject may be
hard work, but if you _don't_ have the passion to keep you going, and put up
with the shit, then you're doomed to failure. If you are passionate, more
likely _not to notice the shit_. I have seen a lot more failures of people
because they do what they do - 'because' rather than any desire for doing
something for it's own sake.

~~~
chc
There is more to the post than just one reading of its title. You seem to be
arguing with the proposal "Do things you are not passionate about." That isn't
remotely what the article is saying.

~~~
d3x
Wow, wrong again. The article is total BS and the title is nothing more than
link bait. Every successful startup founder I know list a passion for the
domain as one of their keys to success.

Basically what this article boils down to IMHO is "when shit gets hard just
run, or better yet just dont do it because it might get hard"

And as for the 6 solutions she proposes... well those are dumb to. If people
focus on how much work a startup is then they are much more likely to talk
themselves out of it. I rather follow the advice of people like Steve Blank
(customer development) and PG - How to start a startup
(<http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>)

Maybe we should take another piece of advice from this lady that obviously
knows nothing about successful products and just forget passion to "Follow the
Money" as she put it.

~~~
chc
No, d3x, you are mistaken about what the article says. You are arguing that
passion is important. The article _doesn't dispute that_. It is categorically
_not_ saying that you should do things you aren't passionate about. It's
saying that there are many business possibilities related to any given
"passion," and the first one that comes to mind is just the most obvious one,
not necessarily the best one or the one most closely aligned with what you're
passionate about.

> Maybe we should take another piece of advice from this lady that obviously
> knows nothing about successful products

Amy actually has a number of successful products to her name. See
<http://unicornfree.com/2010/i-made-216668-from-products/>

------
d3x
WOW, I fundamentally disagree with everything stated here. I would explain but
I have to get back to following my passion.

~~~
chc
Feel free to not comment next time you don't feel like saying anything.

~~~
d3x
Actually I did comment; my comment was that I disagree with this article. I'm
sorry that you didn't pick up on that. In the future you should take your own
advice and only comment if you have some actual value to add to the
conversation e.g.: I agree because... or I disagree because. I was unable to
comment at the time because I was working on my startup. My comment conveyed
my opinion of the article and yours has done nothing more than show you are
petty person that makes irrelevant comments that are not even relevant to the
topic at hand. Since you are obviously dense I will explain: The topic at hand
is the article but you did nothing more than comment on me so next time try
and focus on the article at hand.

~~~
chc
I don't see how my comment on the lack of substance to yours was any more
"petty" than your flippant dismissal of Amy's article. If you disagree with
the article, a good response would either be to explain how it was wrong and
offer an alternative view _or_ to ignore it. But just saying "I disagree" is
about as relevant to the OP as saying "I like pizza." Neither is a commentary
on the article — they're both statements of your personal feelings.

Anyway, that's the last I'll say about this. I just wanted to make it clear
that I didn't mean to personally attack _you_ — and I'm sorry if it sounded
that way — just your comment's lack of content.

